# Tulee t. saa tehtyä / tehdyksi



## Hakro

Äskettäisessä ketjussa (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2741363) tuli puheeksi verbimuotojen tehtyä / tehdyksi oikeakielisyys. DrWatson asiallisesti esitti, että molemmat muodot ovat tasapuolisesti hyväksyttyjä 1970-luvulta lähtien.

Näin on. Itse kävin kouluni 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla, jolloin muotoa ”tulee / saa tehtyä” pidettiin vähintään murteellisena jollei virheellisenä. Pidän sitä edelleen virheellisenä, koska se on epälooginen.

Kumpi kuulostaa oikealta:
_- Kun sekoitetaan sinistä ja keltaista, maali tulee / saadaan vihreä*ksi*_ (translatiivi)
vai
_- Kun sekoitetaan sinistä ja keltaista, maali tulee / saadaan vihreä*ä*_ (partitiivi)

Tietenkin voidaan sanoa:
_- Kun sekoitetaan sinistä ja keltaista, maali*sta* tulee / saadaan vihreä*ä*_
mutta silloin lauserakenne onkin jo aivan toinen. Länsisuomalaisessa murteessa (kuten DrWatson esitti) on kaksi eri lauserakennetta sekoitettu onnettomasti.

On mielestäni käsittämätöntä, että epäloogisempi vaihtoehto on syrjäyttänyt loogisen. Eivätkö ihmiset ajattele mitä puhuvat?

_Jokin tulee jo*ksi*kin_ (nominatiivi - translatiivi)
_Jo*sta*kin tulee jo*ta*kin_ (elatiivi – partitiivi)

Minua on huvittanut erityisesti sanonta ”tulee syötyä”. Minulta ainakin ”tulee syötyä” vain silloin kun istun pytyllä. Siksi en halua ”saada syötyä” muualle kuin pellon lannoitteeksi.

Tiedän taistelevani tuulimyllyjä vastaan, mutta toivoisin edes joidenkin ihmisten miettivän mitä lauserakenteita käyttävät.

Kuuntelen mielelläni myös vastaväitteitä.


----------



## Spongiformi

_- Kun sekoitetaan sinistä ja keltaista, __maali__ tulee / saadaan vihreä*ä*_.

Tämä vaikuttaa relevantimmalta ilmaukselta. Tuskin puhekielessä maalia tarvitsee mainita, koska yleisö tietää, mistä on puhe.

"Tulee syötyä" <- _"Ruokaa_ tulee syötyä." Ihmiset harvoin syövät muuta kuin ruokaa, joten sen voi tiputtaa pois puhekielessä.

Minä kävin kouluni 30 vuotta myöhemmin, joten ilmeisesti siksi säästyn harmittelulta!


----------



## DrWatson

En ole varma, onko _tulee tehtyä/tehdyksi _-rakenne käynyt läpi kuvaamasi kehityskulun (_maali tulee / saadaan vihreää/vihreäksi_ -lauseista nykyisen kaltaiseksi). On yhä niin, että jokin tulee joksikin tai jostakin tulee jotakin, eikä näitä rakenteita yleensä sekoiteta; kuitenkin semmoisiakin rakenteita ilmeisesti vielä tavataan kuin _Kahvi tuli laihaa_, mutta nämä lienevät harvinaisia. Itsekin kuulin moisesta vasta yliopistossa.


_Tuli tehtyä/tehdyksi _-rakenne on kuitenkin mielestäni jo eronnut näistä edellämainituista – mikäli se on niistä alun perinkään kehittynyt – ja muodostunut omanalaiseksi verbirakenteekseen (ks. esim. VISK §453), jolla on oma merkitys ja käyttötapa: "Käytössä korostuu teon tahaton vaikutus; implikaationa on usein, että tekijän vastuu tai tietoisuus teosta on alentunut. Nämä tulkinnat edellyttävät elollista osallistujaa." Esim.


_Minun tuli tehtyä ~ tehdyksi pieni moka._
mutta: _Maalista tuli vihreää ~ Maali tuli vihreäksi._


Huomatkaa, että subjekti on genetiivissä ja (totaali)objekti nominatiivissa. Se muistuttaa siis esim. nesessiivirakennetta (_Minun täytyy ~ pitää ~ on pakko kirjoittaa kirje_).


----------



## sakvaka

Jotain viitteitä saattaa antaa myös vanha (= 1950-luvun) kielitiede. Tuolloinen tohtori Kaarlo Nieminen kirjoitti aiheesta näin:



> Toinen adverbiaalin erikoislaji on ns. *predikatiiviadverbiaali*, joka ilmaisee subjektin tai objektin *tilaa *ja on essiivissä tai translativiissa: »Poika on _sairaana_», »Poika tuli _terveeksi_». Predikatiivista eroaa predikatiiviadverbiaali siinä, että se viittaa tapahtuneeseen muutokseen, mutta predikatiivi ei: [--] »Räätälin tekemät vaatteet tulivat liian _ahtaat_» (predikatiivi), »Vaatteet tulivat vähitellen pojalle _ahtaiksi_» (predikatiiviadverbiaali). Toisinaan käytetään adverbiaalia aiheettomasti predikatiivin asemesta, esim: »Rakennus tehtiin kolmikerroksiseksi», p.o.: »kolmikerroksinen» (mutta: »Rakennus korotettiin kolmikerroksiseksi»). »Laki säädettiin liian ankaraksi», p.o.: »ankara».


(Jalas, Karilas et al. _Tietojen kirja. Yleisteos jatko-opintoja varten._ III osa, 5. painos, s. 735. WSOY 1950, Helsinki)

On selvää, että nykykielessä ei voida enää ketään suosittaa kirjoittamaan _Laki säädettiin liian ankara_, vaikka tosin _Säädettiin liian ankara laki_ on edelleen täysin hyväksyttävää suomea!

Mutta voiko sanoa, että _Laista säädettiin liian ankara_ on vastaavilla perusteluilla selkeästi oikeakielisempi kuin _Laki säädettiin liian ankaraksi_ ?


----------



## Gavril

Mikäli ulkomaalaiseen kielikorvaani voi luottaa, _La*ista* säädettiin [...] _antaa minulle ymmärtää, että laki oli jo olemassa kun säätäminen tapahtui.

Tämä tarkoittaisi, jos ymmärsin oikein Kaarlo Niemisen esittämän säännön, että _ankara _ja _laista_ eivät sovi yhteen, vaan pitäisi sanoa joko _*Laki* säädettiin liian ankara _(jos kyseessä on uusi laki) tai _Laki säädetiiin liian *ankaraksi*_ (jos muutettiin jo olemassa olevaa lakia).


----------



## Hakro

DrWatson said:


> En ole varma, onko _tulee tehtyä/tehdyksi _-rakenne käynyt läpi kuvaamasi kehityskulun (_maali tulee / saadaan vihreää/vihreäksi_ -lauseista nykyisen kaltaiseksi). On yhä niin, että *jokin tulee joksikin tai jostakin tulee jotakin*, eikä näitä rakenteita yleensä sekoiteta; kuitenkin semmoisiakin rakenteita ilmeisesti vielä tavataan kuin _Kahvi tuli laihaa_, mutta nämä lienevät harvinaisia. Itsekin kuulin moisesta vasta yliopistossa.
> 
> _Tuli tehtyä/tehdyksi _-rakenne on kuitenkin mielestäni jo eronnut näistä edellämainituista – mikäli se on niistä alun perinkään kehittynyt – ja muodostunut omanalaiseksi verbirakenteekseen (ks. esim. VISK §453), jolla on oma merkitys ja käyttötapa: "Käytössä korostuu teon tahaton vaikutus; implikaationa on usein, että tekijän vastuu tai tietoisuus teosta on alentunut. Nämä tulkinnat edellyttävät elollista osallistujaa."


"Paska reissu mutta tulipa tehtyä" on monelle tuttu sanonta, jota olen itsekin harkitusti käyttänyt – mutta pidän sitä ehdottomasti murteellisena tai puhekielisenä ilmaisuna ja yleiskielen kieliopin vastaisena rakenteena.

Olen lihavoinut ja punannut tekstistäsi sen kohdan, jonka perusteella avasin tämän ketjun. Päinvastoin kuin heti tämän perään sanot, nämä kaksi rakennetta juuri sekoitetaan, kun sanotaan "työ saadaan tehtyä" (pro tehdyksi).

"Kahvi tuli laihaa" on minulle ollut tuttu sanonta ties mistä lähtien, mutta pidän sitä murteellisena tai puhekielisenä ilmaisuna, jota en missään tapauksessa käyttäisi kirjoitetussa tekstissä (paitsi sitaatissa).



> "Käytössä  korostuu teon tahaton vaikutus; implikaationa on usein, että tekijän  vastuu tai tietoisuus teosta on alentunut. Nämä tulkinnat edellyttävät  elollista osallistujaa."


Rakenteen nykyisessä käytössä ei ilmene minkäänlaista tahattomuutta. Vai ilmeneekö?:

– Bakteeri-infektion vuoksi _sopimus tuli tehtyä_ vasta nyt.
– Paljon ei tarvinnut petankkiväen asiaa harkita, kun _ratkaisu tuli tehtyä_.
– _Työ tuli tehtyä_ ennätysajassa ja myös ympäristö siistittyä.

Kaikki nämä työt, ratkaisut ja sopimukset näyttävät tulleen tehdyiksi "harkiten ja vakain tuumin", niinkuin sanonta kuuluu.


----------



## DrWatson

Minä taas en hahmota tätä asiaa mitenkään kahden erilaisen rakenteen sekoittamisena. Mielestäni esim. lauseista _Maalista tuli punaista ~ Maali tuli punaiseksi_ on iso harppaus _tulla tehtyä ~ tehdyksi_ -rakenteeseen; jälkimmäinen on kiteytynyt ja vaatii aina verbiä TU-partisiipin partitiivissa huolimatta NP:n jaollisuudesta tai jakamattomuudesta. Vrt. esim. _Maalista tuli punais*ta*_ vs. _Pekasta tuli opettaja._


Luin ISK:a vähän tarkemmin ja löysin pykälän §1342 (_Työ tuli tehdyksi vs. Tuli tehtyä moka_). Tässä erotellaan toisistaan *muutospassiivi* ja *tulla tehtyä ~ tehdyksi -rakenne*. Viimeiset esimerkkilauseesi olisivat tulkittavissa myös muutospassiiveiksi, mutta kuten VISK:kin mainitsee, ero on usein häilyvä. Muutospassiivissa NP kongruoi verbin kanssa ja siinä korostuu teon harkittuus ja se, että tulos on tavoiteltu.


No, ehkä kyse on lopulta makuasiasta. Olen itse yleisemminkin sitä mieltä, että kirjakieltä ei tulisi turhan päiten "suojella" puhekielen vaikutukselta, jos sille ei ole mitään perustetta. Puhutusta kielestähän kaikki kirjakielet ovat kehittyneet, eikä kuvaamissasi tapauksissa sekaannuksen vaaraa nähdäkseni ole huolimatta siitä, käyttääkö muotoa _tehdyksi_ vai _tehtyä_. Tästä mainiona esimerkkinä toimii iänikuinen kiista siitä, onko se _alkaa tehdä _vai_ tekemään_, joista jälkimmäistä pidetään jostain syystä virheellisenä, vaikken näe sille mitään muuta syytä kuin että "niin on aina ollut" (paitsi puhekielen osalta sanoisin, että viimeksimainittu on jopa yleisempi). Kieli kehittyy.


----------

